# Kona Ute



## PaleRider (23 Oct 2007)

Does anyone here have one of these?

http://www.konabikes.co.uk/2008/ute/ute.php

What do you think of it?


----------



## punkypossum (28 Oct 2007)

It might be useful, but AFAIC it is also extremely ugly  Looks like it belongs in a garden centre or somewhere like that!


----------



## Zoiders (28 Oct 2007)

It is so ugly it goes all the way around the dial and back to pretty again

I like it, looks much better than the latest Post Office bikes which look simply abortionate

Like the military OG colour scheme as well, which is probably the idea, reminds you of an early jeep or a landrover


----------



## col (28 Oct 2007)

It is different,but thats why i like it i think,looks like it could be very useful too.


----------



## mickle (28 Oct 2007)

Im hoping we can get a couple for the fleet. The Africa bike is of more interest personally, got a couple on order. Sweeet.


----------



## Peter Kinnaird (9 Apr 2008)

*Just taken Delivery*

Have just got one of these....ugly yes...but cool too...and could be kind of useful. How many times do we leave our bike at home because it cant carry what we need. Thats my theory. I will use this bike more than any other. Lets see how it works out. Its not a racer, so cant understand why they left front suspension and a suspended seatpost out of the spec given its a great bike to tour around in comfort on in theory.


----------



## Zoiders (13 Apr 2008)

Peter Kinnaird said:


> Have just got one of these....ugly yes...but cool too...and could be kind of useful. How many times do we leave our bike at home because it cant carry what we need. Thats my theory. I will use this bike more than any other. Lets see how it works out. Its not a racer, so cant understand why they left front suspension and a suspended seatpost out of the spec given its a great bike to tour around in comfort on in theory.


Do you fancy rebuilding a modern sus fork on tour? the service intervals are just unrealistic

I dont think that level of fancyness was the idea with the Ute, plus with a bike that can be that heavily loaded you are getting into using forks like the Rock Shox Boxer which is double clamp, which would add a huge amount on to the price of the bike


----------



## PrettyboyTim (15 Apr 2008)

I like it. But why no rear mudguard?

I've always fancied getting an Xtracycle FreeRadical to fit to my hybrid, although at an extra 4.5kg it'd put the weight of my bike up in to 20kg territory.


----------



## spandex (15 Apr 2008)

there is not a lot wrong with 20kg given the loads you can put on it with or with out the kids.


----------



## PrettyboyTim (15 Apr 2008)

Sure, but I wouldn't mind having another, lighter bike for Having Fun Going Really Fast.


----------

